# Tecumseh LH358SA - governer studders



## sguev1349 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have been searching the web for a repair manual for a tecumseh lh358sa engine (part number 740049). unable to find anywhere. Need to troubleshoot poor engine performance, roughly 5 minutes after initial start. Engine dies following governer acting up.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the manual.Use the HMSK70-110 engine specs.I believe it is the same engine as yours.Hope this helps.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

sguev1349 said:


> I have been searching the web for a repair manual for a tecumseh lh358sa engine (part number 740049). unable to find anywhere. Need to troubleshoot poor engine performance, roughly 5 minutes after initial start. Engine dies following governer acting up.


If it runs alright for 5 minutes, then it's probably not an issue with the governor. More then likely you are having a fuel delivery problem, and or possibly a carburetor problem. The governor is probably just responding to fluctuations in engine RPM and trying to compensate for it. Check your fuel cap and make sure it's venting properly, and check any fuel filters and fuel lines for obstructions.


----------



## sguev1349 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. Manual allowed me to better understand fuel system functioning. following the troubleshooting procedures, I was able to determine that there is improper venting. issue is with the fuel cap.


----------

